# AGNUS CASTUS - YOUR EXPERIENCES???



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

We're on a natural cycle (between treatments), so this month I decided to try Agnus Castus - also known as Chasteberry. My cycles are 38-42 days long, so this month I was shocked that my AF arrived on day 30, brilliant! However, my period is not really a proper period. Its extremely light with only a very small amount of brown blood. Also I've developed rashes on the back of my hands, but I do not know if that is anything to do with the herb. 

Just wondered if anyone else has had positive/negative experiences with chaste berry....

I'm sick of doctors putting everything down to HORMONES! They never seem to take side effects seriously. I have brittle thinning hair with brittle nails and acne, weight loss and low mood.

I suffer with low progesterone, over christmas it was 0.9!

xx


----------

